# what lures to use for dolphin



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

What are some good lures to try when targeting dolphin around weed mats ? Will they hit topwater lures like a zara spook, or do you need something that work below the surface like some sort of soft plastics. 
Would pitching a live bait be a better alternative ?
Thanks


----------



## wolfs den (Nov 17, 2010)

I have alwasys trolled my usual spread by the grass mats just to see if there are any takers. If the dolphin are there i will stop and start chunking little pieces (size or your thumb nail) and once they are fired up i'll place a small chunk on a hook and hang on.. If there is a big bull hanging around i'd prefer to throw him a live bait but most of the time a chunk will also work.. 

As far as lures i've caught them on an assortment of jigs, gotcha's, and medium sized yo-zuri plugs..


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They will smoke a zara. I personally throw a f6 yozuri crystal minnow and flat wear them out.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> They will smoke a zara. I personally throw a f6 yozuri crystal minnow and flat wear them out.


 Hey Lobsterman. I have a few of the squidtail lures, have you tried those yet. I'm thinkin they will probably work, may just have to make it real erratic to make them hit ?


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

A yellow bucktail can be deadly on chickens and schoolies. When you have them around the boat throw some chunks of cut ballyhoo, cigar minnows, squid, etc. and then throw the same chunks on a hook.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

jcasey said:


> Hey Lobsterman. I have a few of the squidtail lures, have you tried those yet. I'm thinkin they will probably work, may just have to make it real erratic to make them hit ?


Yes I have and have caught some chickens on them as well but it is hard to dance fast enough to provoke a strike. here is what I do on a large school. Start with crystal minnow, when they quit hitting that switch to gotcha with white hair on tail and when they stop that I go to a small jig to go just alittle deeper.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Cool..... Thanks


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Chicken dolphins can't turn down a 3" gulp shrimp


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

What about ceder plugs?


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I was just discussing this topic with a very knowledgable offshore angler last night and here is what he said works best for him: He throws a jig that is a little bigger than a pompano jig. He prefers this over a spoon or plug (although both will work) because if he sees the schoolies or chicken then his accuracy is dead on with a lead head jig, and he can place it exactly where he wants every time. I just bought a Yozuri hydro tiger 3" surface popper that I am dying to use on chicken, but I will rig another spinning reel with a jig after hearing that they will get hit immediately by small dolphin if they are there.


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

I use a shimano wax wing black and silver they can't resist


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

I always use a spoon with little squid on hook never seen them turn it down


----------

